# Is my African clawed frog too fat?



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

So got a pair of African clawed frogs. I raised them in a exo terra breeder for two months to get them used to being hand/tong fed and also so I could monitor their feeding as when I got them the biggest was only about 1.5-2cm long (snout to vent).



After going into the fish tank they lived together under the flat rock which made feeding easier. About two weeks ago however one has moved under the filter. (Its a Fluval U 3 so no chance of it getting sucked up in case if anyone was wondering) I could tell it was ok as I will see it moving about in the day under it a in the mourning I'll see it dart back to the filter when the light goes on but can't get a good look. And so I have been putting a whole blood worm cub down there as I can't tong feed it where it is.

Decided to make it move to make sure I looks ok and it looks a bit on the fat side. The other is slime but does go out at the sides to the little and looks less like a blob.

Just wondering if it would be worth cutting back on the feeding and say not feed it for a week or so? Or is it actually ok. Just want to make sure as I know they are more prone to obesity. Cheers :2thumb:




The water is still cloudy from getting it out for the photos


----------

